# Proper Pronunciation of Paedobaptist



## MLCOPE2

How do you properly pronounce the word Paedobaptist (ism, etc.). I always say P_ee_-doh and I know others who say P_ay_-doh. So which is it?

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------

As a side note, don't resopond "No... It's pronounced _Cree-_doh"


----------



## MarieP

I haven't ever heard "Pee-doh"... do you mean "Peh-doh?"

Or maybe "Play-doh" if you're emergent!


----------



## MLCOPE2

MarieP said:


> I haven't ever heard "Pee-doh"... do you mean "Peh-doh?"
> 
> Or maybe "Play-doh" if you're emergent!


 
 No, I mean Pee-doh. I don't believe that I've ever heard Peh-doh?


----------



## MarieP

Pee, which rhymes with tree? Peh rhymes with, um, hmmm.... the Canadian "Eh?"


----------



## A.J.

Not a native English speaker here. But I have repeatedly heard from American Reformed and Baptist pastors/theologians alike pronounce it as "pay-doh" instead of "pee-doh."


----------



## MLCOPE2

MarieP said:


> Pee, which rhymes with tree? Peh rhymes with, um, hmmm.... the Canadian "Eh?"


 
Yep just like tree.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Other:

*bib-li-kuhl bap-tist*


----------



## MLCOPE2

A.J. said:


> Not a native English speaker here. But I have repeatedly heard from American Reformed and Baptist pastors/theologians alike pronounce it as "pay-doh" instead of "pee-doh."



Hmmm??? For some reason I can't thank you!? You have no thanks button. Well... Thank you for this useful post. 

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------




MLCOPE2 said:


> A.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a native English speaker here. But I have repeatedly heard from American Reformed and Baptist pastors/theologians alike pronounce it as "pay-doh" instead of "pee-doh."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm??? For some reason I can't thank you!? You have no thanks button. Well... Thank you for this useful post.
Click to expand...

 
Neither does Rich??? Now I'm really confused...


----------



## MarieP

MLCOPE2 said:


> A.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a native English speaker here. But I have repeatedly heard from American Reformed and Baptist pastors/theologians alike pronounce it as "pay-doh" instead of "pee-doh."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm??? For some reason I can't thank you!? You have no thanks button. Well... Thank you for this useful post.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a native English speaker here. But I have repeatedly heard from American Reformed and Baptist pastors/theologians alike pronounce it as "pay-doh" instead of "pee-doh."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm??? For some reason I can't thank you!? You have no thanks button. Well... Thank you for this useful post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither does Rich??? Now I'm really confused...
Click to expand...

 
But I DOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I <3 my thanks button!!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Have you used your quota of Thanks today?


----------



## MarieP

I don't have it anymore though....


----------



## MLCOPE2

Semper Fidelis said:


> Have you used your quota of Thanks today?


 
I didn't know that there was one, but, no I have not. I've only thanked once (unless that's the limit )


----------



## MarieP

Semper Fidelis said:


> Have you used your quota of Thanks today?


 
No, not even close...


----------



## AThornquist

Semper Fidelis said:


> Other:
> 
> *bib-li-kuhl bap-tist*



If you are going to pronounce its antonyms, you should make your own thread.


----------



## MLCOPE2

MarieP said:


> I don't have it anymore though....


 
I think we may have entered "The Twilight Zone".

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------




AThornquist said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other:
> 
> *bib-li-kuhl bap-tist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to pronounce its antonyms, you should make your own thread.
Click to expand...

 
I'm going to use my lack of a thanks option to pad my posts and say to you "Thank you for this useful post!"


----------



## MarieP

MLCOPE2 said:


> MarieP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have it anymore though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we may have entered "The Twilight Zone".
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other:
> 
> *bib-li-kuhl bap-tist*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are going to pronounce its antonyms, you should make your own thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to use my lack of a thanks option to pad my posts and say to you "Thank you for this useful post!"
Click to expand...

 
What a way to cope!


----------



## MLCOPE2

MarieP said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarieP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have it anymore though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we may have entered "The Twilight Zone".
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other:
> 
> *bib-li-kuhl bap-tist*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are going to pronounce its antonyms, you should make your own thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to use my lack of a thanks option to pad my posts and say to you "Thank you for this useful post!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a way to cope!
Click to expand...

 
Alas! The problem is fixed and I can no longer pad my posts.


----------



## N. Eshelman

The diphthong makes it an "aye" sound.


----------



## MarieP

nleshelman said:


> The diphthong makes it an "aye" sound.


 
Aye rhymes with pie and sky, doesn't it?

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------

Piedobaptism. another emergent invention.


----------



## Christusregnat

pay-pist hang-o-ver ;-)

That was for all of my Babdist brothers!

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




nleshelman said:


> The diphthong makes it an "aye" sound.


 
Who you callin a dipthong!? ;-)


----------



## Ivan

Has anyone consulted a dictionary?


----------



## MarieP

Ivan said:


> Has anyone consulted a dictionary?


 
How DARE you bring authoritative definitions into this discussion!!!! Close-minded neanderthal (the h is silent)!!!!


----------



## N. Eshelman

MarieP said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The diphthong makes it an "aye" sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye rhymes with pie and sky, doesn't it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------
> 
> Piedobaptism. another emergent invention.
Click to expand...

 
You're right- sorry. A as in A; not E as in E. That's more clear?  

Ay? Eh? How do Canadians write it?


----------



## Ivan

MarieP said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone consulted a dictionary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How DARE you bring authoritative definitions into this discussion!!!! Close-minded neanderthal (the h is silent)!!!!
Click to expand...


Word Swarm: 1000 random words at wordswarm.net[ae]dobaptist.html


----------



## MarieP




----------



## Ivan

MarieP said:


>


 
Yeah, what do they know!


----------



## N. Eshelman

Brit. /pidbaptst/, U.S. /pdobæptst/, /pdobæbtst/, /pidobæptst/, /pidobæbtst/ [< PAEDO- comb. form + BAPTIST n., after PAEDOBAPTISM n. Compare post-classical Latin paedobaptista (16th cent.).] 

A person who practises or advocates infant baptism; spec. (usu. with capital initial) a person who belongs to a Christian denomination which adheres to infant baptism (cf. ANABAPTIST n., BAPTIST n. 3).

1651 R. BAXTER Plain Script. Proof 173 He might have called us Anti~pædobaptists, as being against Infant-Baptism. 1680 W. ALLEN Persuasive to Peace & Unity 70 The Pædobaptists are as much for water-Baptism as the Anabaptists are, and hold themselves as firmly engaged by their Infant-Baptism, as they do by their after-Baptism. 1755 JOHNSON Dict. Eng. Lang., Pedobaptist, one that holds or practises infant baptism. 1772 in W. Urwick Nonconf. Worcester (1897) 215 Ye Paedo~baptist Congregation is of late years much reduced. 1845 R. W. HAMILTON Pop. Educ. viii. 190 The Congregationalist and the Anti-paedobaptist Denominations. 1891 F. W. NEWMAN Life J. H. Newman 62 The only part which I took was, to support Union with Pædo-Baptists, not to divide. 1955 Amer. Jrnl. Sociol. 60 88 ‘Suffer little children to come unto me for of such is the Kingdom of Heaven’ is quoted by Baptists to show that infants do not need to be baptized; it is quoted by Paedo-Baptists to justify the baptism of children. 1997 G. A. WILLS Democratic Relig. vi. 89 Alien immersion meant that even the immersion of believers by pedobaptist ministers was no baptism because pedobaptists erred about baptism.


----------



## Kiffin

Not meant to hijack but this is the same for _credobaptism_. How is that pronounced? Cree-doh or Crae-doh?


----------



## Berean

Visual aid time. Both rhyme with


----------



## au5t1n

Technically, if we're going to be true to the linguistic roots, if it's spelled "pedobaptist," it's pronounced pay-doh; and if it's spelled "paedobaptist," it's pronounced pie-doh (i.e. pah-eh-doh really fast). I always pronounce it the former way even though I use the latter spelling, however.


----------



## Ivan

austinww said:


> Technically, if we're going to be true to the linguistic roots, if it's spelled "pedobaptist," it's pronounced pay-doh; and if it's spelled "paedobaptist," it's pronounced pie-doh (i.e. pah-eh-doh really fast). I always pronounce it the former way even though I use the latter spelling, however.



Good call. I spell it paedobaptist and pronounce it that way....if anyone cares.


----------



## CharlieJ

In current English, it should be pronounced "pee-doh". It's the same prefix that gives us "pediatrician." Sometimes in English that prefix gets shortened to an "eh" sound (pedophile), but not a long A. I confirmed that by looking at the IPA (International phonetic alphabet, not India Pale Ale), which writes the sound as /ˈpiː.dəʊ/. You may not be able to read that, but trust me that it rhymes with speedo. 

The etymology is where it gets interesting. It originates in the Greek prefix παιδ- (as in παιδιον - child) which is pronounced "pehd." I know this isn't how your seminary Greek taught you to pronounce it, but seminaries uses the Erasmian pronunciation, which mangles Greek vowels. Why, then, do so many pronounce it pay-doh? Well, in English we transliterate that Greek prefix as "paedo-". In classical Latin, that "ae" diphthong actually made an "aye" (rhymes with pie) sound, but in later Latin it gave way to the "ay" (as in play) sound. So, I assume that people who are saying "pay-doh" are doing so out of reference to the medieval Latin. However, every contemporary dictionary I've seen, and apparently the one posted by Nathan, pronounces it "pee-doh".


----------



## au5t1n

Thanks, Charlie. That was thorough. N.b. my pronunciations above are the classical Latin pronunciation for each spelling. I don't know any other kind of Latin pronunciation. It's weird that pee-doh is the anglicized version -- I think it sounds silly, but oh well.


----------



## Ivan

I'll pronounce it my way....of course, I'm an independent, non-conformist.


----------



## Wayne

Quick, someone write a song: 

 "I pronounced it my way!"


----------



## Ivan

Wayne said:


> Quick, someone write a song:
> 
> "I pronounced it my way!"



No, they can take their time.


----------



## MLCOPE2

Kiffin said:


> Not meant to hijack but this is the same for _credobaptism_. How is that pronounced? Cree-doh or Crae-doh?


 
 But I'll bite. I'm gonna go with Crae-Doh (but only for arguments sake  )

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------

I can't help but notice that I'm the only one who voted for smeg-mah.


----------



## DMcFadden

As a craydoe baptist, I guess the other view is just P-U presbyterian. 

[In all candor, however, after finishing Golding, Ball, Boston, Witsius, Ward, Karlberg, Robertson, Estelle/Fesko, and Lillback in the last few months . . . those paydoe peedoe folks make a lot more sense than I ever imagined that they would!]


----------



## Berean

Kiffin said:


> Not meant to hijack but this is the same for _credobaptism_. How is that pronounced? Cree-doh or Crae-doh?


 




_My_ way.


----------



## au5t1n

If I'm not very much mistaken, credobaptist is pronounced "antipaedobaptist." Just make sure you pronounce that ant-aye rather than ant-ee, because the latter would be antepaedobaptist (one who believes in baptizing them _before_ they're infants ).


----------



## MarieP

How bout baby sprinklers?

True story, when my sister was baptized, I was standing at the font with my parents, and some of the water dripped off the pastor's hand onto my head! I guess it was a good thing I wasn't a Baptist yet...I might have accidentally been dunked!

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------




austinww said:


> If I'm not very much mistaken, credobaptist is pronounced "antipaedobaptist." Just make sure you pronounce that ant-aye rather than ant-ee, because the latter would be antepaedobaptist (one who believes in baptizing them _before_ they're infants ).


 
I'd thank you for this post, but my thanker appears to be thankless tonight!

True story, someone in the SBTS library a long time ago (probably in the liberal days) mislabeled the Ante-Nicene Church Fathers set as...ANTI NICENE CHURCH FATHERS!!!!  (Just pretend Servetus was Scottish)

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------




MLCOPE2 said:


> Kiffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not meant to hijack but this is the same for _credobaptism_. How is that pronounced? Cree-doh or Crae-doh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll bite. I'm gonna go with Crae-Doh (but only for arguments sake  )
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------
> 
> I can't help but notice that I'm the only one who voted for smeg-mah.
Click to expand...

 
A theologically astute rap song about Baptists be called.... LeCrae-doh!!!!


----------



## MLCOPE2

DMcFadden said:


> As a craydoe baptist, I guess the other view is just P-U presbyterian.
> 
> [In all candor, however, after finishing Golding, Ball, Boston, Witsius, Ward, Karlberg, Robertson, Estelle/Fesko, and Lillback in the last few months . . . those paydoe peedoe folks make a lot more sense than I ever imagined that they would!]


 
Yes... Come to the dark side... I mean biblical side


----------



## au5t1n

MarieP said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not very much mistaken, credobaptist is pronounced "antipaedobaptist." Just make sure you pronounce that ant-aye rather than ant-ee, because the latter would be antepaedobaptist (one who believes in baptizing them _before_ they're infants ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd thank you for this post, but my thanker appears to be thankless tonight!
> 
> True story, someone in the SBTS library a long time ago (probably in the liberal days) mislabeled the Ante-Nicene Church Fathers set as...ANTI NICENE CHURCH FATHERS!!!!  (Just pretend Servetus was Scottish)
Click to expand...


----------



## donk

The Oxford English Dictionary lists "Pee-d-oh" baptism as British, and "Peh-d-oo" baptism as American

I think that Nathan's post cut out the vowels between "p" and "d" which explain the difference because the font for the IPA doesn't cut and paste properly.

So, as far as I am able to make out the pronunciation symbols in the OED, the wrong way is "Pay-doh" no matter how you cut it. 

Here is what happens when I try to cut and paste from the OED "paedobaptism": (Brit. /{smm}pi{lm}d{schwa}{shtu}{sm}bapt{shti}st/, U.S. /{smm}p{ope}do{shtu}{sm}bæp{smm}t{shti}st/, /{smm}p{ope}do{shtu}{sm}bæb{smm}t{shti}st/, /{smm}pido{shtu}{sm}bæp{smm}t{shti}st/, /{smm}pido{shtu}{sm}bæb{smm}t{shti}st/


----------



## au5t1n

donk said:


> So, as far as I am able to make out the pronunciation symbols in the OED, the wrong way is "Pay-doh" no matter how you cut it.


 
Only because most English speakers cannot pronounce latin and so the dominant English (incorrect) usage has entered the dictionary. The latin way to pronounce pedo- (which is latin in the first place) is pay-doh or peh-do.


----------



## Christusregnat

What about playdough baptist? It's kid safe!


----------



## donk

Actually the OED entry for "paedo-/pedo- comb. form." gives the origin from Greek not Latin. ("παιδο-" was the Greek comb. form). When it entered Latin from Greek it was spelled as "paedo-" which according to my Latin dictionary is pronounced with equal stress on both the "a" and "e" of the dipthong "ae" which results in "aye" as in "pie" as an earlier post has already noted. The spelling "pedo-" appears in 17th century French according to the OED and from thence entered the English language. 

Perhaps the British pronunciation "Pee-doh" preserves a French bastardization of Latin, and the American "Peh-dou" represents the disappearance of the French.

The "original" pronunciation in English is therefore actually from French (attested in 16th century Middle French according to the OED), whereas the "original" pronunciation in Greek is used neither by British nor Americans. To say PIE-doh-baptism would be an effete affectation akin to pronouncing Cicero's name "Kikero" or Caesar as "Kaesar". You might be correct, but you are not speaking English and will end up looking like a pretentious fool.

My choice is to say "Peh-doh" just to assert my American-ness against my father's British English.


----------



## Ivan

That settles it!


----------



## Skyler

It rhymes with "playdoughbaptist".


----------



## sonlight

Pronunciation of paedobaptism - how to pronounce paedobaptism correctly.
PEE DOH As in Pee dee uh trish un 

But this site here says it differently in its audio clip:

paedobaptism - definition of paedobaptism by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
peh doh as in peh doh file

So, there are two audio clips of folks saying the word in two different ways... you say Gruh nay duh and I'll say Gruh nah duh 
You can also say toe mah toe but I'll still say toe may toe 
That should confuse things even worse than they already are, if that is even possible.


----------



## MLCOPE2

sonlight said:


> Pronunciation of paedobaptism - how to pronounce paedobaptism correctly.
> PEE DOH As in Pee dee uh trish un
> 
> But this site here says it differently in its audio clip:
> 
> paedobaptism - definition of paedobaptism by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> peh doh as in peh doh file
> 
> So, there are two audio clips of folks saying the word in two different ways... you say Gruh nay duh and I'll say Gruh nah duh
> You can also say toe mah toe but I'll still say toe may toe
> That should confuse things even worse than they already are, if that is even possible.


 
Thanks Rick! I think from now on I'll just switch back and forth. That'll throw em off!!!


----------



## Peairtach

Is this is one of the sleazier threads on the Puritan Board, or am I just reading things in where they aren't; with its hardly-veiled references to urination and uncleanness of the parts?

Maybe there are more connections between baptism and circumcision than we paedobaptists thought all along. Some of them rather facetious.


----------

